# Anyone want to play Virtual GM???



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Create a New Account 

Already have an entry? Go to your entry page and then click on the following link:
http://games.espn.go.com/wvgm/group?groupID=4309


WNBA Virtual GM 

Group Name: Basketballboards
Password: bbbnet


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

BUMP...

Anyone interested? It feels awful to be playing the game by myself! Any sympathy out there?


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Hey.... 

Sorry I usually play in another group.... Thanx for the offer. I been playing there for the pass 2 years.

Hope you get more people.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

sure ill play


----------

